# Official PFF Spearfishing Derby 2014 Thread



## aquatic argobull

These are the current standings for the 2014 PFF Spearfishing Derby



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tJSUpPUmxUOUZmamFvTzlIQ3c&usp=drive_web#gid=0



In this thread, you can opt in on the tournament and post your catches for the 2014 Spearfishing Derby. 

Try to keep the posts specific to reporting catches so this thread doesn't become off topic. No "nice catch!" posts please. You can "like" a post on this thread and that will not waste space.

Any other discussions should be held in this thread http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...l-pff-spearfishing-derby-board-264793/index2/

These are the rules agreed upon in earlier threads. I am not "putting on" a tournament, but I will monitor this thread and update the spreadsheet when people report their catches. 


Jan 1, 2014 - Dec 31, 2014

*ALL FISH SHOULD BE PHOTOGRAPHED ON A CERTIFIED SCALE WITH THE WEIGHT VISIBLE. *

If, for some reason, you can't photograph it on a scale, have a witness vouch for you, it's fine. It's a just for fun bragging rights tourney. 

Each available fish has 5 spots on a 5-4-3-2-1 point system

Entries from other states are fine as long as you're abiding by the laws of the state you're diving/launching from.

*Fisherman should declare themselves competitors prior to posting 
[*]an entry.* Simply post in this thread (or the unofficial thread) that you want in. 

Fish must be witnessed by one other person ( not the actual shot but by someone as or after the fish is landed).

Total points for all species at completion wins

No powerheads

No rebreathers

Fisherman must have at a minimum face submerged
to count.

No nets except for legal netting of spiney lobster

Exact weights are tie broken with first entered
 If you manage to get a hard to differentiate species of grouper/snapper etc...(e.g. Cubera snapper, black grouper) be sure to take good photographs of it's distinguishing marks.


----------



## aquatic argobull

I'll start. Our catch on 1-20-14

Triggerfish:

Saltwater Dave 8.93
Aquatic Argobull 8.75 
Billybob 3.03 
Critter 2.52


Mangrove/Grey Sapper:

Saltwater Dave 6.34


Lionfish:

Billybob 1.40 
Billybob 1.358
Billybob 1.08

Aquatics Argobull 1.354
Aquatics Argobull 1.18


Shovelnosed lobster:

BB 1.18
BB 1.08
BB 1.02
BB 0.90

AA 0.89


Pictures here: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/aquatic-argobull-7218/albums/spearfishing-derby/


----------



## aquatic argobull

Head count so far:

Toner

NaClH2O Dave

Billybob+

Aquatic Argobull

SaltAddict

Skram (Freediver)

Paul P.

Christian M.

Jack B.

Jordan L.

Snapper Luke

Coolblucstreak

Berry

Costadelpar

Critterfl

afogg

patsoxriot

Addict'd


----------



## afogg

I'm in


----------



## patsoxriot

I'm in. Hopefully I can get in the water this weekend thanks for putting this together Argoball!!!!


----------



## aquatic argobull

Went out 2-8-14 with Billybob+, Critterfl, and Miller time. 

Here's my entries for the trip:

Lionfish: 1.58 lbs

Shovelnose lobster: 1.02

Trigger fish: 8.32

Total Lionfish was 28. In the picture there are only 20, that's because I gave 8 away to millerTime before the photo (witnessed by Billybob, Critterfl, and Millertime)

Photos here:http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/aquatic-argobull-7218/albums/spearfishing-derby-2-8-14/


----------



## Billybob+

FOUL! FOUL!!! I think James Grabbed MY Lionfish!!! (just kidding) we had a great trip...considering we left the boat shed with four wheels and made it to the Tom Thumb for gas with only THREE!!

what should've been a 9:00AM launch time, turned into an 11:30 launch time! oh well, we still got to go! had a great day but horrible results fishwise! Nice meeting MillerTime!

you know, of ALL the dives we made, I'd say 98% or better of the fish we saw were either 1) Red Snapper and 2) lionfish!

If the feds don't do anything to control the Red Snapper overpopulation, I think it's safe to say, Lionfish will be an insignificant footnote.

AA, I know Lionfish are just an "oh by the way" fish but did you take a count on your numbers?

Here's my entrees:

1.56 # Lionfish (danged you AA)
1.56 # Almaco Jack
1.47 # Lionfish ( again I curse you AA)
2.69 # Mangrove Snapper ( and a curse out to SWD too)
and are you ready for this????


1.26# MINGO!!! ( who'd ever thunk I'd have stooped to shooting lionfish and mingos!

dang'ed its tough out there to find gamefish!


----------



## TONER

Finaly got a amberjack worth weighing yesterday 
69.25#


----------



## Billybob+

Hooo Hoooo That's what I'm talkin about!!
DANGED....now I gotta go shoot FIVE over SEVENTY??????

Congrats!!! that's a nice one for sure!



[




TONER said:


> Finaly got a amberjack worth weighing yesterday
> 69.25#
> Will post pic later


----------



## aquatic argobull

Toner! Make sure you get a picture on a scale for it to count. I'll give this one to ya, but only because I plan to shoot a bigger one. 

Future posts should include a pic of the fish on a certified scale to count.


----------



## TONER

Cool


----------



## Billybob+

It's all good! You're right...it is for fun.

go easy on AA. He got roped into this. AND he's doing a pretty good job of keeping it all sorted out. No one else wanted to help with the rules. you are correct...your weight stands.............BUT!!........ I still intend to knock it off  (dang I aint looking forward to shooting those bigger AJ's anymore)



TONER said:


> REALLY???? Are you related to Obama ?? You make a rule then change it ?
> ALL FISH SHOULD BE PHOTOGRAPHED ON A CERTIFIED SCALE WITH THE WEIGHT VISIBLE.
> If, for some reason, you can't photograph it on a scale, have a witness vouch for you, it's fine. It's a just for fun bragging rights tourney.
> ????????????
> What part of just for fun didn't I understand ??


----------



## aquatic argobull

Current Standings as of March 3rd:

NaClH2O Dave: 9 Points
Toner: 12 points
aFogg: 12 points
Aquatic Argobull: 20 points
Billybob+: 35 points


----------



## TONER

Shot another nice amberjack today 46.35 and a black snapper 6.15 weighted them at nichols seafood in Milton if you want to call them and verify AA ask for Pasco his scale is big it's outside and it's always dark when I get there and the pictures just don't come out sorry


----------



## SaltAddict

The pic was my idea. I didn't intend for it to be so detailed. I thought it best if there was a pic available with the fish and a scale. I didn't mean weight visible and to be so serious.


----------



## Billybob+

SURRRRREEE!!!!!! you thought I'd CHEAT!!! (of course my crew thinks I would too so you're in good company) bottom line, Toner has a very respectable AJ on the board......and I'm Jealous!









SaltAddict said:


> The pic was my idea. I didn't intend for it to be so detailed. I thought it best if there was a pic available with the fish and a scale. I didn't mean weight visible and to be so serious.


----------



## aquatic argobull

I just figured, you're going to go through the trouble of taking them someplace to get weighed, might as well take a pic while you're doing it. Just about everybody has a camera on their phone. I understand, Toner, if the pics won't come out. (nice fish, btw)

It will be easy if it is just us regulars, I guess my worry would be that during the summer, we get a bunch of entries from Joey-first-post who is using a bathroom scale to weigh a grouper.


----------



## Billybob+

EERRRRRGGGG!!! rusa-frusa- toot-ninny shama lama ding dong dad burn it!!!! AURRRGGGGGG!!!!

you're KILLING ME MAN with all these entries....KILLIN ME!

To make matters WORSE, I'm past my prime (or so my wife tells me) and I aint sure I WANT to bump heads with an AJ big enough to displace you.....but you're forcing me here!!:thumbup:



TONER said:


> Shot another nice amberjack today 46.35 and a black snapper 6.15 weighted them at nichols seafood in Milton if you want to call them and verify AA ask for Pasco his scale is big it's outside and it's always dark when I get there and the pictures just don't come out sorry


----------



## afogg

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/afogg-17941/albums/

Catch From 2/25/2014

Filleted the biggest Mangrove before I could get official weight. The unofficial was 9.5lbs.


----------



## Billybob+

NICE!!

Now we're getting some entries!

did you have a weight witnessed by another Derby Board Member on the bigger Black Snapper? If so, I think it counts (provided it was on a legitimate scale...not a bathroom scale)..good job, all the same!

:thumbup:



afogg said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/afogg-17941/albums/
> 
> Catch From 2/25/2014
> 
> Filleted the biggest Mangrove before I could get official weight. The unofficial was 9.5lbs.


----------



## afogg

There were probably 4-5 bigger ones than this one but all filleted. The biggest fish was weighed and witnessed by all of those at the dock. Capt Andy Ross can vouch if you want to go that route. Either way I'm good. Thanks!


----------



## Billybob+

did you guys mark which ones who killed? I think you'd have to know that it was your kill to count it. If it was weighed on a certified scale and you killed it and have witnesses, it seems to me it'd be OK...James is the "official" weigh master though



afogg said:


> There were probably 4-5 bigger ones than this one but all filleted. The biggest fish was weighed and witnessed by all of those at the dock. Capt Andy Ross can vouch if you want to go that route. Either way I'm good. Thanks!


----------



## afogg

Billybob+ said:


> did you guys mark which ones who killed? I think you'd have to know that it was your kill to count it. If it was weighed on a certified scale and you killed it and have witnesses, it seems to me it'd be OK...James is the "official" weigh master though


Did I kill it, yes. Were there witnesses, yes. Was the scale certified, no. so we are back to square one haha. No worries. Ill find one that breaks 10lbs.


----------



## aquatic argobull

My Entries for the Trip on 3-9-14

Lionfish: 1.59 lbs

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...y-aquatic-argobull/17434-2014-03-09-21-48-43/

My individual lionfish total for the day: 33 (Witnesses to the count: Billybob+, Critter FL, NaClH20 Dave)
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...ing-derby-aquatic-argobull/17442-33-lionfish/


----------



## Billybob+

They're not big as triggers go but Maybe they'll stay on the board (Doubt it with Danged Dave hogging the better ones)

8.51 Trigger
8.92 Trigger


----------



## naclh2oDave

NaclH2oDave's entries as of 3-10-14

TRIGGER FISH just a LITTLE guy at 10.67Lbs

The next smallest at 9.37Lbs

Mango, Mangrove, Black, Gray snapper 6.27Lbs

2....TWO lion fish, does that place?


----------



## Billybob+

what about your other mango/mangrove/black/grey...

and by the way...is that FOUR categories?


----------



## naclh2oDave

This is the onliest picture that I have for Black snappah........Another picture, another entry........


----------



## naclh2oDave

Black, gray, Mango, Manrove Snappah 4.74Lbs!! Winner winner chicken dinner!!!


----------



## aquatic argobull

Billybob+: Here's the pictures for your Triggerfish

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/billybob--16351/albums/pff-derby-entries-3-9-2014/


----------



## naclh2oDave

YES!!!!! I placed on the Lion Fish per day division! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Costadelpar

Can someone please post the latest list of the biggest fish so far with their weights? thanks guys


----------



## Billybob+

In the very first post of this thread is a link to the current standings.
you can always go to page 1, Post 1 but here's the link:


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tJSUpPUmxUOUZmamFvTzlIQ3c&usp=drive_web#gid=0




Costadelpar said:


> Can someone please post the latest list of the biggest fish so far with their weights? thanks guys


----------



## Billybob+

OK, so the cut and paste I did above doesn't work...not sure why and I'm not going to spend time figuring it out.

go to the first page of this thread and it's part of the OP by Aquatics Argobull

sorry I didn't get the link to work on post above

are you entered?


----------



## Costadelpar

Yes my name is on the list. I see the standings as of March 3 on their but not a list of the biggest fish so far with their weights. That's what I was looking for. My dive partner is SaltAddict and there's no way he's stopping by Gulf Breeze B&T to weigh unless he's confident the fish is worth weighing. lol 
I need a list to carry with us just in case.


----------



## Billybob+

Hey Man
just so you understand, you don't need to go by GBB&T. any tackle store or dive shop or even a lot of marinas have scales. It's all on the honor system.
As for categories, most still have blanks!
We want you guys fillin'em up!
Here's the list:
1st Place 2nd Place 3rd Place 4th Place 5th Place

Amberjack, Greater Toner: 69.25 lb Toner: 46.35 lb 
Amberjack, Lesser 
Almaco Jack Billybob+: 1.56 
Black Sea Bass 
Cobia 
Dolphin (not flipper) 
Flounder 
Gag Grouper 
Grouper, Black 
Grouper, Red 
Grouper, Snowy 
Grouper, yellowfin/yellowmouth 
Grouper, Scamp 
Grouper, Warsaw 
Grouper, other 
Hogfish 
Lionfish Aquatic Argobull: 1.59 Aquatic Argobull: 1.58 Billybob+: 1.56 Billybob+ : 1.40 Billybob+: 1.47
Mackerel, King 
Mackerel, Spanish 
Porgy 
Sheepshead 
Shovelnose lobster (Can not spear; no eggs) Billybob+: 1.18 Billybob+: 1.08 Billybob+: 1.02 Aquatic Argobull: 1.02 Billybob+: 0.90
Snapper, Cubera 
Snapper, Gray (mangrove) afogg: 7.55 NaClH2O Dave: 6.34 NaClH2O Dave: 6.27 Toner: 6.15 NaClH2O Dave: 4.74
Snapper, Lane 
Snapper, Mutton 
Snapper, Red 
Snapper, schoolmaster 
Snapper, Vermillion Billybob+: 1.23 
Snapper, Wenchman 
Snapper, other 
Spadefish 
Spiny Lobster (can not spear) afogg: 7.20 <nice bug 
Triggerfish NaClH2O Dave: 10.67 NaClH2O Dave: 9.38 NaClH2O Dave: 8.93 Billybob+: 8.92 Aquatic Argobull: 8.75
Wahoo 


Most in a day (PER PERSON ONLY) 
Shovelnose Lobster 
Lionfish Aquatic Argobull: 33 Aquatic Argobull: 28 NaClH2O Dave: 2. Yes. Just 2 

Other interesting Species not mentioned above (No points or rankings--just for fun!)


Costadelpar said:


> Yes my name is on the list. I see the standings as of March 3 on their but not a list of the biggest fish so far with their weights. That's what I was looking for. My dive partner is SaltAddict and there's no way he's stopping by Gulf Breeze B&T to weigh unless he's confident the fish is worth weighing. lol
> I need a list to carry with us just in case.


----------



## afogg

*Catch from weekend 3-22-2014*

Here is the catch from this weekend

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/afogg-17941/albums/catch-weekend-3-22-2014/


----------



## Critterfl

*3-26 trip*

critterfl 3-26 

sheepshead
1. 7.28 lbs
2. 6.58 lbs


----------



## No Excuses

I'm in if it's still open for new competitors.


----------



## Billybob+

HECK YEAH!!! As long as you promise to bring in some BIG fish.......errrrrr just not TOO big 



No Excuses said:


> I'm in if it's still open for new competitors.


----------



## TONER

Went out today and target Trigger since they go out in a few days here is the biggest one of the day 9.24 lbs


----------



## Billybob+

Scamp entry 3.26 pounds.....Danged AA HOGGED the bigger one


----------



## aquatic argobull

Billybob+ said:


> Danged AA HOGGED the bigger one


Sure did!


----------



## kowboycc

question for you about big AJ'S, i see you shot him right above the fin, ive always shot them behind the eye, is that a better place to shoot AJ's where you shot him, I always end up doing the amberjack boogie when I shoot them
thanks in advance


----------



## Billybob+

that "amber" lateral line that goes from their eye to the top of their gills then down the length of the fish is a marker for their central nervous system. hit anywhere on that line with a good thump and it should be game over. I like to hit them on that line, right behind the eye to turn their lights out without damaging filet meat.


kowboycc said:


> question for you about big AJ'S, i see you shot him right above the fin, ive always shot them behind the eye, is that a better place to shoot AJ's where you shot him, I always end up doing the amberjack boogie when I shoot them
> thanks in advance


----------



## SaltAddict

We had 2 black snapper in the optimist tourney. Assumed that was good enough to fore go the "tackle shop pic." Sorry I ever suggested that (honestly). If we can't count them here, I understand. 
Black snapper: 8.32 and 6.93

AJ- 35.55
Lionfish- 1.88


----------



## Billybob+

when you say "We" are we combining for team numbers?? 

just curious.

Nice lionfish for sure! how'd ya'll do in the tourney? were any of those good enough for first?

would've been worth it had they been.




SaltAddict said:


> We had 2 black snapper in the optimist tourney. Assumed that was good enough to fore go the "tackle shop pic." Sorry I ever suggested that (honestly). If we can't count them here, I understand.
> Black snapper: 8.32 and 6.93
> 
> AJ- 35.55
> Lionfish- 1.88


----------



## SaltAddict

Sorry. Guess I shoulda clarified. It was a loooong weekend. 

I'm not sure if Stephen27 officially entered the PFF tourney, but he took first with an 8.32 black snapper. 
I shot the 6.93 black snapper for 2nd place, and the 35.55 AJ would've taken 3rd but you can only win one category in the optimist. 
Costadelpar took the 1.88 lionfish. Which took second because the original 2nd and 3rd were booted off the board because they had higher winners in other categories. That rule makes for some interesting board changes. 
We had a rod and reel angler that took 3rd in cobia with a 23.20. I just about ran slap over that turtle. I turned him on a shot and bump bump BAM! He was hooked up. It had a follower, but we only had 1 rod set up.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Nice Fish, SA! That is a monster of a lionfish. I may have missed it, but I didn't see where Steven27 entered. I got yours and CostaDelPar. Updated the tourney spreadsheet. 

I shot a Porgy this weekend specifically to put it in the tourney, but fileted it before I remembered that I had to weigh it. Doh!


----------



## SaltAddict

Ha. That sucks about the porgy. Costadelpar had a trigger we didn't even think to weigh. I guessed it around 4 lbs. 
no Stephen27 did not officially enter the PFF tourney. So his stud black snapper doesn't count. He should be chiming in soon with his official deceleration of entry. He is kicking himself lol.


----------



## afogg

Wacked a number of large Almaco Jacks this weekend. I weighed the biggest two. 42.15lb and 40.00lb

See pictures below


















http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...tries/20594-42-15lb-almaco-jack-5-18-2014.jpg

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...tries/20602-40-00lb-almaco-jack-5-18-2014.jpg


----------



## aquatic argobull

Man, I wouldn't have believed you if I didn't see the pics of you holding it up. Nice fish! 


...ya jerk


That puts you in the lead ahead of Billybob+


----------



## afogg

Of course the pictures of the three 15lb Scamp didnt save to the SD card....OH WELL.


----------



## Stephen27

I would like to join the tournament

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Billybob+

Well then you're all in!!! can't weigh anything shot for the next 24 hours by rules...


Stephen27 said:


> I would like to join the tournament
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## aquatic argobull

Monday's catch

Lane Snapper: 3.14
Red Snapper 16.30
Lionfish daily total: 24 (21 pictured, 3 given away. Witnessed by CritterFL and Billybob+)

Great day on the water!


----------



## aquatic argobull

New leader. Your's truly! Lots of lead changes  Still anybody's game. 

Current Standings
Aquatic argobull: 36
Afogg: 31
Billybob +: 29
NaClH2O Dave: 17
Toner: 13
SaltAddict: 7
CostaDelPar: 5


----------



## Billybob+

what the heck????? so NOW you wanna post up the leaders???? 





aquatic argobull said:


> New leader. Your's truly! Lots of lead changes  Still anybody's game.
> 
> Current Standings
> Aquatic argobull: 36
> Afogg: 31
> Billybob +: 29
> NaClH2O Dave: 17
> Toner: 13
> SaltAddict: 7
> CostaDelPar: 5


----------



## Billybob+

Red Snapper 19.24
Black Snapper (mangrove, grey or whatever) 8.36
Trigger...didn't weigh him but in hind sight should've


----------



## aquatic argobull

Sigh....New leader. Billybob


----------



## SaltAddict

Um... did you shoot those on the 1st billybob?


----------



## naclh2oDave

Two ARS from Saturday to enter


----------



## TONER

Well put me down for a 22.10lb red snapper and a 4.07 lb flounder they were my results from the guns & hoses tournament the pictures of the board with those # are on clay do post


----------



## naclh2oDave

I got a PORGY, I think it's the first one that I have ever shot. 2.57#!!! First one on the board in any category should be worth an extra point!

Sorry the guy made me bag it, didn't want no nasty porgy on his scale.


----------



## afogg

*Entries from 6/14-6/15*

Made it out for some shooting. Found a mixed bag of fish but cant seem to find the cobes.....

Here are the weights.

African Pompano:21.05lbs, 22.75lbs
Scamp:8.50lbs, 2.70lbs
Almaco Jack: 19.85lbs
Slipper Lobster: 1.50lbs
Lionfish: shot 45, largest 1.60lbs

Pictures for verification:http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/afogg-17941/albums/pff-tournament-entries/


----------



## naclh2oDave

I have a couple entries from yesterday. 

Mangrove snapper 9.78#

Red Groupa 12.17#


----------



## Costadelpar

Nice fish!


----------



## afogg

Shot a few others yesterday. 
2.25lb Vermillion
1.6lb Dog Snapper (other snapper).
see pics

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/afogg-17941/albums/pff-tournament-entries/


----------



## naclh2oDave

afogg said:


> Shot a few others yesterday.
> 2.25lb Vermillion
> 1.6lb Dog Snapper (other snapper).
> see pics
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/afogg-17941/albums/pff-tournament-entries/




Out of curiosity, where do you dive? Where do you live?


----------



## afogg

All depends on the day haha. I spend a lot of time traveling around the gulf for my lionfish research. I live in Mississippi and work at the Gulf Coast Research Lab. I dive mostly on the panhandle and Mississippi.


----------



## TONER

10.41 mangrove shot 6/21/14


----------



## TONER

Red snapper shot 6/21/14
20.35lbs
19.01lbs


----------



## afogg

Nice Fish!


----------



## aquatic argobull

Current Standings
Afogg: 63
Toner: 33
Billybob +: 26
NaClH2O Dave: 25
Aquatic Argobull: 24
SaltAddict: 4
CostaDelPar: 5


----------



## Billybob+

might as well enter this though I doubt it'll stay..
4 shovelnose ...no photo but witnessed by NaClH2O Dave...IF he'll admit it


----------



## Telum Pisces

Billybob+ said:


> might as well enter this though I doubt it'll stay..
> 4 shovelnose ...no photo but witnessed by NaClH2O Dave...IF he'll admit it


I wouldn't admit knowing you if I was him. How's it going Bill? 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## naclh2oDave

TONER said:


> 10.41 mangrove shot 6/21/14



Looks like a Cubera to me......


----------



## naclh2oDave

Billybob+ said:


> might as well enter this though I doubt it'll stay..
> 4 shovelnose ...no photo but witnessed by NaClH2O Dave...IF he'll admit it



Yup, Billybob+ had 4 shovelnose


----------



## TONER

Entered the lionfish tournament in Orange Beach last Saturday shot one lionfish that Weighted 2.05 pounds didn't get a picture but Wackum (Brian) was there and saw it (he beat mine by a few millimeters  ) but a guy on my boat won second most with 113


----------



## afogg

I can verify as well. I just entered your lionfish into my data. It was actually 2.09lbs :thumbup:


----------



## Costadelpar

SaltAddict and myself went out for some quick solo dives yesterday. Seas were perfect, current was ripping, and the viz was horrible. No grouper, but did bag this one RS. Also cleaned one spot of two "grandaddy" lionfish. Screwball diving conditions, but a great day on the water!


----------



## Billybob+

How big? Not questioning your entry, I just cant read the picture. It looks like a fine one!


----------



## Costadelpar

19.11


----------



## Billybob+

Entries:

Scamp 6.00 even Billybob+
Scamp 7.84 Billybob+

Snapper 20.98 Billybob+

Lobster quantity 5....twice (two different trips) Billybob+ and 5 once for CRITTERFL

Lobster weight 1.43 FOR CRITTER FL
Lionfish 2.07 FOR CRITTERFL

Lobster weight 1.30 for Billybob+

photos taken and will try to upload.

Witnessed by Saltwater Dave and Critterfl and Billybob+


----------



## aquatic argobull

Nice job guys. I need to get back out there and get some fish. I'm drying out. 


For the document, I need to know who was the last person to find a lobster on the day that you both got 5.


----------



## Billybob+

Critterfl.......DANG IT!!!


----------



## afogg

So, Busy weekend diving. Shot a bunch of fish. See Below:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/afogg-17941/albums/pff-tournament-entries/

Cobia: 35.45
Cobia: 34.90
Lane Snapper: 3.25
Red Snapper: 24.90
Red Snapper: 19.00
Scamp: 10.30
Scamp: 6.20
Scamp: 10.85
Scamp: 10.50


Now, the question for everyone is, should the red snapper count??? I was diving in LEGAL Louisiana State waters. Ill leave it up to everyone to tell me if they should count or not. Im fine either way.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Dude, you are officially dominating. Nice catch!

And my vote is that the snapper should count.


----------



## SaltAddict

I'm good with the snapper from afogg.


----------



## Coastieblack

*My fist entry this year!*

I was beginning to think I wouldn't find a fish worth entering! 68.4lb cobia freediving!


----------



## Coastieblack

*Fist entry*

Here is a better pic


----------



## SaltAddict

Nice COBE.


----------



## Billybob+

Good Googly Miss Moogly!! THAT is a FINE one!!


----------



## Billybob+

ANYBODY can shoot a BIG FISH with a BIG GUN!:whistling: Check THIS out!! and Aquatics Argobull NUKED me and told me there's no division for it!

a 1.08# Mullet, IN THE HEAD, with a polegun!

also hit another in the gills but he spun off and swam away..those buggers are HARD to hit! Shooting Mullet is how I "honed" my skills as a boy with an old Voit SwimMaster or whatever it was called, single band speargun.


----------



## aquatic argobull

I'll still put it in the "Other interesting Species not mentioned above (No points or rankings--just for fun!)" category. Good shot!


----------



## SaltAddict

Put me down for 9. Yes there are 11, but I didn't bag 'em all.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Went out with "Brady" today. Stayed in State waters, one dive on live bottom, one at a barge with nearby radio towers. We got stopped by a guy at the dock doing surveys for the FWC. He wanted to weigh and measure our catch. I took pictures of his scale as the official weight. According to him, the scale is reasonably accurate. Pictures kind of suck. My bad :whistling:

Entries from 8-9-14

Whitebone Porgy: 2.05
Almaco Jack: 2.20
Lionfish: too small for the board...1.45


----------



## afogg

Shot a mess of flounder. Sorry for the not so good pics but at least the weight is shown. 

See Link for pics

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/afogg-17941/albums/pff-tournament-entries/

Flounder: 2.0lbs
Flounder: 2.9lbs
Flounder: 3.7lbs
Flounder: 3.9lbs


----------



## Billybob+

I got SIXTEEN shovel Nose yesterday...yes SIXTEEN...I shout it only to jab at AA 'cause he got fifteen! add to that a spiney at 2.70 and a black snapper at 7.58# biggest shovel was only 1.17#so I doubt that will stay on the board pictures to follow if needed but AA did wtiness the weights.


----------



## aquatic argobull

I woke up this morning with no memory of the weekend...Maybe I took a blow to the head (or the ego:thumbdown. All I remember is that I got 15 lobster and a big red grouper. Bill, you're going to have to prove that you got those or I can't in good conscience give you the points.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Current Standings


AFOGG: 95
TONER: 33 
BILLYBOB+: 33
AQUATIC ARGOBULL: 26
NACLH20 DAVE: 23
CRITTERFL: 16
SALTADDICT: 6
COASTIEBLACK: 5
COSTADELPAR: 3


----------



## Billybob+

Uh, UH!!! 

you would NOT do that to me!

good thing you're the only person willing to dive with me or I'd half a mind to replace you on the crew! :whistling:



aquatic argobull said:


> I woke up this morning with no memory of the weekend...Maybe I took a blow to the head (or the ego:thumbdown. All I remember is that I got 15 lobster and a big red grouper. Bill, you're going to have to prove that you got those or I can't in good conscience give you the points.
> 
> View attachment 348138


----------



## aquatic argobull

Couple entries for today: 

3.23 Flounder
1.68 Lionfish

Found both at Paradise hole in less than 10 feet of vis


----------



## afogg

Two more entries (one for fun) from 9-13-2014.

See verification photos at link below

47.75lb Gag Grouper
22.70lb African Pompano

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/afogg-17941/albums/pff-tournament-entries/


----------



## Billybob+

NIIIIIICCCCCEEEEEE!!!!


gonna force me to go kill a good one



afogg said:


> Two more entries (one for fun) from 9-13-2014.
> 
> See verification photos at link below
> 
> 47.75lb Gag Grouper
> 22.70lb African Pompano


----------



## Billybob+

Didn't think I'd EVER get the ole boat running again, but I finally did and we had to idle (low RPM) out yesterday to get the 5 hr break-in on the new lower unit.

some entries:

Critterfl got a 16.84# Gag
NACLH2O got a 1.83# Lionfish
Billybob+ 2.19# Lionfish!

see attached, Critter weght verified by both NaClH2O and me


----------



## Billybob+

2 more entries

Critterfl 0.23 Spadefish

Billybob+ 1.61 Porgy


----------



## TONER

not sure what the standings are for triggerfish but here is one possible entry 8.67 pounds


----------



## aquatic argobull

You're a little short. 8.92 was the 5th place. 

How about those gags?! 

There are only 2 gags entered so far


----------



## TONER

Gag grouper 9.15 lbs
And 9.03 lbs


----------



## TONER

Had to do 9 dives everyone (the most I've ever done in a day) else got cold after 2 :thumbdown:


----------



## aquatic argobull

What's the story? How deep/what kind of reef?


----------



## SaltAddict

9 drops is impressive. That'll make for a looong day. Nice haul.


----------



## TONER

we bought some numbers and we're on a mission to check them out we went south west all in state waters deepest dive 75 foot shallowest dive 50 foot average dive time 10 minutes all small structures coops pyramids etc some where really good saw a lot of really big snapper some just ok I had a heavy coat to put on over my wetsuit between dives which helped to keep from getting Chilled despite the cold I had a great day


----------



## Billybob+

DANG! no wonder we didn't get anything to speak of! we worked right behind you on SUnday!
we managed a limit of trigger but nothing big enough to weigh in. a Lionfish that I wish I'd weighed and one Gag that was taken by a non-tourney diver.



TONER said:


> we bought some numbers and we're on a mission to check them out we went south west all in state waters deepest dive 75 foot shallowest dive 50 foot average dive time 10 minutes all small structures coops pyramids etc some where really good saw a lot of really big snapper some just ok I had a heavy coat to put on over my wetsuit between dives which helped to keep from getting Chilled despite the cold I had a great day


----------



## SaltAddict

Not sure where the board stands on these,








Saltaddict- 7.1

Costadelpar- 6.6

Weighed by an FWC data collector at shoreline. It was refreshing to contribute to data collection.


----------



## aquatic argobull

SaltAddict said:


> Not sure where the board stands on these,
> View attachment 397234
> 
> 
> Saltaddict- 7.1
> 
> Costadelpar- 6.6
> 
> Weighed by an FWC data collector at shoreline. It was refreshing to contribute to data collection.


Nice fish! Unfortunately, neither of those will place. The link on the first page of this thread is always up to date, here it is again

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1VVX6rBGBhtg5jTqPnGf4MvbgCqNGd74ZBHvabyq3jWc/edit#gid=0


----------



## Billybob+

Critterfl.....DANG IT....knocks my 5th place out.

2.18 Almaco 

water is getting cool for sure!!!


----------



## aquatic argobull

Lionfish count: 32

Lobster count: 10

Witnessed by Billybob and Toner


----------

